# Recon Indoc Prep



## focused&determined34 (May 8, 2012)

Hello everyone I just graduated from boot camp on the 4th and will report to ITB on the 22nd. I know that I will not have a lot of free time while at ITB, but I would like to know if there is anything I can do to help prepare myself for the Indoc during any down time I do have. Thank You for your time.
focused&determined34


----------



## larscout (May 9, 2012)

focused&determined34 said:


> Hello everyone I just graduated from boot camp on the 4th and will report to ITB on the 22nd. I know that I will not have a lot of free time while at ITB, but I would like to know if there is anything I can do to help prepare myself for the Indoc during any down time I do have. Thank You for your time.
> focused&determined34


I'm not Recon or an Operator.  However I would focus on your task at hand.  Get through SOI and do your best.  Focus on graduating first.  The low amount of downtime should be used for rest, hydration, studying,  and squaring away your shit.  It's good to have goals but split them up; short-term and long-term goals.  Write them out along with a plan for each and prioritize them accordingly.  

My 2c... congratulations on getting through boot camp and enjoy your next step in training.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (May 9, 2012)

90% is the 6" between your ears.  Exercise your mind.  Remember why you're there.  As larscout said, keep your goals in mind.  And as everyone here will say, keep the 25m targets in your sights.  Don't get too far ahead of yourself.  

Congrats on your graduation and best of luck in your training.


----------



## F.CASTLE (May 9, 2012)

Congratulations on earning the title, Marine! Now go to Oceanside or J-Ville and wear all your moto shirts, get moto tats, carry your Libo shit in your assault pack and act like a dumb boot so I can tease you!!!

As far as I know, If you're a reservist, you can't opt to take the Indoc unless you're a contract 0321 with one of the Recon Reserve units.


----------



## is friday (May 9, 2012)

Send me a message I'm at Pendleton and can help you out with some 1 on 1.


----------



## 25&5 (May 10, 2012)

Get a Jack tattoo to let the Recon cadre know you mean business. They like students with confidence!

On a serious note:
If you are headed to SOI W, you will be subjected to bad rumors and bad intel from all around.  Some of the best advice will come from those goons wearing ropes around their bodies.  The worst advice will also come from them as well.
If you are not a proficient swimmer at this time, you have until you get orders for the 8-mile trailer park out West to be the anti-aquarock.

Congratulations, Marine.  PM me as well.


----------



## Tony (Jul 2, 2012)

focused&determined34 said:


> Hello everyone I just graduated from boot camp on the 4th and will report to ITB on the 22nd. I know that I will not have a lot of free time while at ITB, but I would like to know if there is anything I can do to help prepare myself for the Indoc during any down time I do have. Thank You for your time.
> focused&determined34


 
XXXXXXXXXXX etc....  Just don't get all fucked up on the weekend like I did. It doesn't help any


----------



## F.CASTLE (Jul 2, 2012)

Tony said:


> Well as u know itb sucks balls and is pretty much worthless. Don't worry about prep my man when you meet ssgt cahill he will give u all the "prep" u need for brc. Just don't get all fucked up on the weekend like I did. It doesn't help any


 

Pretty sure you're going to get "Prepped" here shortly by one of the Mods.


----------



## Tony (Jul 2, 2012)

F.CASTLE said:


> Pretty sure you're going to get "Prepped" here shortly by one of the Mods.



Whys that


----------



## Crusader74 (Jul 3, 2012)

Tony said:


> Whys that


 
BECAUSE YOU FAILED TO GIVE AN INTRO>>> DO NOT POST ANY MORE UNTIL YOU DO SO OR YOU WILL BE BANNED>

HAVE A NICE DAY.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 3, 2012)

Tony said:


> Whys that


 
Hey Tony, welcome to the site.  Please follow the site rules, especially the one about posting an intro.  Also, we don't expect perfection but you need to tighten up your writing.  You're not texting a bunch of your buddies back on the block here.  Thanks.


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (Jul 3, 2012)

Any fellow Marines out there, do you know if they still offer you the chance to go to the recon indoc while in SOI? I remember back in 03 at SOI Pendleton about a third of the way through they offered those that wanted the chance to try out for Recon, just had to show up early to do a pft and swim qual related stuff on a Saturday if I remember correctly.


----------



## Tony (Jul 3, 2012)

There we go...intro posted sorry about that.
JohnnyBoyUSMC 
Yes they do offer that still. You don't take a screener while ur in soi they wait until you get sent to mart and them you will eventually take one. At soi they just have some mentoring program where a gunnery sgt will come and talk to you every few weeks


----------



## AKkeith (Jul 3, 2012)

You are really going to write "ur" after a Mod just told you to watch your spelling?

This is just another re-run thread of new people not reading forum rules before posting or searching their question that has been answered multiple times before.


----------



## Tony (Jul 3, 2012)

AKkeith said:


> You are really going to write "ur" after a Mod just told you to watch your spelling?
> 
> This is just another re-run thread of new people not reading forum rules before posting or searching their question that has been answered multiple times before.


 

I assumed he meant the fact the I was using foul language. No need to get on me I'm just trying to help people out not argue.


----------



## pardus (Jul 3, 2012)

OK, relax everyone, don't make me open anther bottle of patchouli oil!

AKkeith, please let the mods do the modding.

Tony, We get our fair share of retards who join the site (and don't last long), they often use that text "language" so it sets off a lot of alarm bells with the members here, and its fucking annoying to read ;)
"Foul" language on the other hand is highly fucking encouraged (well by me anyway). Check out the site and get a feel for it, I think you'll enjoy it once you get used to our quirkiness.


----------



## Tony (Jul 3, 2012)

Understand you...sometimes it just slips because I text like a retard haha anyway who do I have to talk to to get verified?


----------



## CDG (Jul 3, 2012)

Tony said:


> Understand you...sometimes it just slips because I text like a retard haha anyway who do I have to talk to to get verified?


 
There's a tab at the top of the page marked "Vetting".  Click that and follow the yellow brick road.


----------



## Tony (Jul 3, 2012)

Thank you


----------

